

Paul Carr on Facebook Privacy - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/09/fool-disclosure

======
bonaldi
What a massively unpleasant troll. All based on a simple fallacy:

"If all it takes to break a privacy system is for one of your friends to copy
and repost your “private” photos or tweets then they’re not private at all."

By the same measure, no email is private, no hand-written letter, no whispered
conversation, no Top Secret document.

That's not how privacy works. Privacy is about trust between humans, and our
understanding of what's private includes the assumption that we'll have to
trust the other people involved. Where there's technology involved, there is a
different standard: if it pledges to be secure, we expect the only leaks to
come via the humans. I expect GMail to take pretty extensive steps to keep my
email private, for instance, but I don't expect them to stop my friend
forwarding my email to a third party.

Facebook was originally billed as a trustworthy piece of technology. Things
could leak from it, but they'd leak via other people, not via the software.
Now they've quietly changed the rules and are merrily leaking away. That's
privacy invasion, and no amount of blaming the victim will change that.

------
stickhandle
My point exactly ... i was channeling Paul only a few hours before his post.
Want your data private? Simple: DON'T PUT IT ON FACEBOOK!!! Reminds me of an
overweight person complaining about fad-diets not working ... simple again:
stop eating you fat b@sterd. Get a grip ... facebook owes you nothing. Give it
what you want.

~~~
stickhandle
My channeling was on the Wired article ..
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1333502>. Go ahead, vote me down again
alarmists with sense of entitlement

------
steveklabnik
I was specifically watching this story to see if it'd get flagged for the
title.

Guess it just got changed, instead.

------
mgrouchy
There is Facebook privacy?

